# Trusting an employee to be a keyholder and other cash register concerns



## Bill Shatner (27 Apr 2007)

Hi all

Im looking at taking over a business where the existing owner has someone opening up the place for him and he does the following shift. Due to my nocturnal hours I was looking to do something similar and also maybe keep the  existing guy on.

How can you protect yourself by having a keyowner of your business thats not related to you, a partner or a very good friend you'd thrust? (believe me Ive been racking my brains for such a person who would do it). The bad thoughts I have is that he could open up the shop, take all the stock (its PC related) and go back home (he's a non national, Ive no problem with that btw ).

If I interview a new keyholder what  protection do I have of him/her stealing anything? Its a cash register business so what safeguards can I install that'll prevent them from merely pocketing the cash and saying it was a quiet day?

Is there security cameras I can install where I could then check the shop from home when I get up? I believe some pubs have these.

All input very much welcome


----------



## ClubMan (27 Apr 2007)

Bill Shatner said:


> a very good friend you'd thrust?


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Apr 2007)

To be honest, if you are going to go the route of interviewing other people (whom presumably you don't know either?), I would just leave the first guy in charge, based on the fact that he has been doing it already without complaint or problem. In other words he has a good track record.

Obviously the other option is to install lots of top notch security stuff to ward off potential problems like this.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Bill Shatner said:
> 
> 
> > ...a very good friend you'd thrust?




It's Friday afternoon... Idle minds are the devils playground!


----------



## Bill Shatner (27 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


>



Hehe 

very bad typo there 

I need alot more feedback on this guys. Surely there's someone out there who owns a similar cash business where they themselves dont open up the shop?


----------



## vector (28 Apr 2007)

alas, the problem of every business owner, how can you trust your staff? you try to be there 24 hours a day but you need sleep

ultimately you must take the leap and trust someone
but you could at least minimise the risk by putting as much as possible in the night safe (which only you can access) before leaving the night before


----------



## KalEl (28 Apr 2007)

Bill Shatner said:


> Hehe
> 
> very bad typo there
> 
> I need alot more feedback on this guys. Surely there's someone out there who owns a similar cash business where they themselves dont open up the shop?


 
You have to take that step and trust someone. Remember most people are inherently honest. The key is to have the controls in place to monitor your staff. You've got to have your finger on the pulse regarding stock, cash etc. If you've a larger staff this can help as they will keep an eye on each other. Personally I don't like hiring friends of staff members as collusion is the real nightmare scenario.
You've got to accept that you can't do it all yourself.
Give this guy a go, keep an eye on him and make sure he's aware the controls are in place. That way you've a mutually assured destruction type thing going on...if he's trustworthy you're fine, even if he's not he'll know the consequences of acting the maggot.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Apr 2007)

If you take over the business, the existing employee's rights are protected and you must respect them. You can't just dismiss him, unless you have evidence that he is defrauding the company. 

I suppose you could stop him being a keyholder, but even at that, you should be careful about changing his employment status.

Brendan


----------



## Bill Shatner (1 May 2007)

Bill Shatner said:


> Is there security cameras I can install where I could then check the shop from home when I get up? I believe some pubs have these.



Does anyone know of the software I need to do this?


----------



## Dearg Doom (1 May 2007)

Bill Shatner said:


> Does anyone know of the software I need to do this?



It isn't software you need but particular hardware. Most/all modern camera systems will have a server that will provide remote access to view the cameras. You'll need broadband at both ends for it to be really workable. It's just a case of making the requisite changes to your firewall. I've seen an instance where a camera system installer switched off the firewall - make sure that yours doesn't do this.


----------



## hotelieur (5 May 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> To be honest, if you are going to go the route of interviewing other people (whom presumably you don't know either?), I would just leave the first guy in charge, based on the fact that he has been doing it already without complaint or problem. In other words he has a good track record.
> 
> Obviously the other option is to install lots of top notch security stuff to ward off potential problems like this.


 
Agreed! Put him in charge and IP CCTV is the next best thing you need. You can view literally everything from the comfort of your home.


----------



## pat127 (6 May 2007)

vector said:


> alas, the problem of every business owner, how can you trust your staff? you try to be there 24 hours a day but you need sleep
> 
> ultimately you must take the leap and trust someone
> but you could at least minimise the risk by putting as much as possible in the night safe (which only you can access) before leaving the night before



How is the employee to be told about the cameras? That they are there because you are afraid that he might steal something? Hardly very motivating is it? After all he's has a good track record as far as it's known, so what has changed?

There is always an element of trust required as has been pointed out but that's not to say that there shouldn't be controls, surprise stock-takes, controls on the register etc. If it's felt nevertheless that cameras are required, a possible way of dealing with them might be to suggest that they are required for security reasons in the interests of protecting staff, particularly where they are asked to work on their own, with valuable equipment and cash on the premises.


----------



## ATracey (8 May 2007)

It is both a  question of trust and putting the correct controls in place.

It is good practice that he knows they are in place.

I've a couple of Clients who use remote viewing camers....put in place by Alarm/CCTV companies.....works for them...

If you want contacts email me privately..

Best of luck..


----------

